

There's a Hidden Dark Side to Being an Entrepreneur - shakes
http://www.forbes.com/sites/amymorin/2015/03/24/theres-a-hidden-dark-side-to-being-an-entrepreneur-it-wreaks-havoc-on-your-mental-health/

======
rebootthesystem
I thought it was an interesting quick article. The part that bothers me is
that it ends with pretty much a "sky is falling" sort of conclusion. The
author is a psychotherapist, which tells me that she probably doesn't have
much engagement with entrepreneurs who have done well and are mentally
balanced despite the hurdles. It's like talking to a doctor who says that
everyone is sick or a cop in a high crime area who might think most people in
that neighborhood are criminals.

To be sure, entrepreneurship isn't easy but it doesn't have to be digital case
of entrepreneurship == you are going to be mentally screwed.

